# ? on Bersa .380 DA subcompact



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

I was looking at the small Keltec 3PTA, but I dont really like the look of it. I was checking out Bersa's line and I like the look of there .380's. I really liked the .380 DA subcompact. How does it compare to Keltecs sizes? Also, One ad says its 13oz's and one says 23oz's Is one empty and one loaded? Is it a good pocket gun? Any info is as usual appreciated. HG:smt023


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I have the 380cc and I would not consider it a pocket gun. Unless you have really large cargo pockets! 
The Keltecs I have seen tend to be more the size of what I would look for in a pocket gun.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

My wife carries the Bersa Thunder .380 in her purse. There is no way I would consider that a pocket gun...P3AT or LCP. IMHO


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Bersa is *not* a pocket gun. You want a reliable pocket gun, get the P3AT. It's ugly, but it works. If you are thinking Bersa, you're probably going to need to go IWB or OWB, and if you're going to do that, then there are planty of 9mm's of the same size that you should consider instead.


----------

